# "1LT LEE" Hero WOD



## SmokinOkie (May 11, 2017)

Found via social media. Figured some of you gents would like to partake. Designed to do with a partner with only one person working at a time. Gonna run it solo after I do my daily programming today.

1LT LEE
800m Weighted Run (vest, wall ball, fire hose, plate, or sled)
29 Burpee pull-ups
4 Rope Climbs
29 Wall Balls (20/14)
4 Rope Climbs
29 Burpee Box Jumps
800m Weighted Run


----------

